# Paph Hsinying not blooming



## lillyn (Mar 1, 2022)

A tale of two paphs- have a Hsinying cross (on L) & delenatii Destiny cross (R) both sitting in North window. Both plants I’ve had for 3+ years. Both get a good soaking once a week with water from hubby’s 125 gal fish tank & occasional fertilization. (All my orchids seem to love that water) Potting medium is fine and not crowded in pot or over potted. Delenatii blooms like clockwork, but Hsinying refuses. It looks fine. Seems happy and even grew an offset year ago. Is there something I’m missing or I could try?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 1, 2022)

I presume fish tank is not marine. (I keep discus, freshwater shrimp, and tetras; 3 different tanks).


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2022)

You have your tags backwards, the plant that is not blooming is your delenatii. It looks like it is ready to bloom soon-ish, they are a slower growing plant than Maudiae types like your blooming plant. If it doesn't bloom this year try letting it get a little drier next winter with night temps around 55 and that should give it a push.


----------



## lillyn (Mar 1, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> I presume fish tank is not marine. (I keep discus, freshwater shrimp, and tetras; 3 different tanks).


Freshwater


----------



## lillyn (Mar 1, 2022)

Tony said:


> You have your tags backwards, the plant that is not blooming is your delenatii. It looks like it is ready to bloom soon-ish, they are a slower growing plant than Maudiae types like your blooming plant. If it doesn't bloom this year try letting it get a little drier next winter with night temps around 55 and that should give it a push.


Interesting. You think grower mislabeled? I'm pretty diligent about marking my orchids. Actual pot gets marked as soon as home in case tags fall out/get misplaced. I checked and tag/pot of non bloomer (second photo) both say Hsinying?? I will swap tags/relabel if you are sure. Water like every 10 days in winter for that one then? Thank you for your advice!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 1, 2022)

lillyn said:


> Freshwater


Does he have any interest in catfish? Our fish club will be hosting the last Catfish Convention this October outside of DC.


----------



## lillyn (Mar 2, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Does he have any interest in catfish? Our fish club will be hosting the last Catfish Convention this October outside of DC.


Haven't had good luck with catfish other than the usual corys. Had a pictus once and he proceeded to eat several of his tankmates.


----------



## lillyn (Dec 23, 2022)

Tony said:


> You have your tags backwards, the plant that is not blooming is your delenatii. It looks like it is ready to bloom soon-ish, they are a slower growing plant than Maudiae types like your blooming plant. If it doesn't bloom this year try letting it get a little drier next winter with night temps around 55 and that should give it a push.


Tony, you were correct in being close to being blooming size. I followed your tips and just noticed its first bud. Fingers crossed I get a flower. Thank you for taking the time to respond with suggestions.


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2022)

Glad to hear it, keep us updated.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 26, 2022)

yes, delenatii on left.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Dec 26, 2022)

Wait
-Patrick


----------

